# gas problem



## whoa-oh (Dec 10, 2008)

hey

my golden retriever is 4 months old and for a month he has had problems with eliminating gas. he can't do it. the vet gave him some treatment but it still happened. now he's taking some pills and he only eats soup (boiled chicken meat and water) along with some dog cereals for his intestins. but he still has gas and cannot eliminate them. does this have anything to do with the fact that he eats very fast and sometimes without chewing? how can i fix this problem? i don't know what to do anymore. he's also puking with faeces and i'm really scared he'll die because he lost some weight too.
does anyone know what could i do?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has the vet taken any xrays to rule out something blocking his digestive tract? That might be a good idea. Can he poop normally at all?


----------



## whoa-oh (Dec 10, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Has the vet taken any xrays to rule out something blocking his digestive tract? That might be a good idea. Can he poop normally at all?


yes, they have taken 2 xrays of his stomach but nothing's wrong. he poops normally, twice or three times a day. oh and i forgot to mention that his stomach makes weird noises and it looks as if he had a big egg in it that is moving around. the vet is not very worried and says it's normal, but i am. but maybe i'm overreacting, cause it's my first dog. i don't know. any advice is helpful! thanks


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Um..I've never seen anything like that with my pups...?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would probably get a second opinion from a different vet! I definitely don't think that's "normal!" Vomiting bile is never a good sign.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to the GRF!!! Can't help you with your gas problem - Mandy has the opposite problem - she constantly is passing the worst gas I've ever experienced!!! She is 12+ years old, and you know what they say about old farts...

Like Shrek says: "There's more room out than in, I always say!"


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm wondering if his stomach is not contracting the way it should in order to eliminate gas. 

Have you tried Mylanta (the one with gas relief) or some kind of simethicone product? Talk to your vet about that first.

If you don't feel like your vet is listening to you or not really getting what's going on, I'd be looking for a 2nd opinion. Ask him/her for a referral to a specialist.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You say he is puking with faeces - has he eaten the faeces and then bringing it back up? If he hasn't eaten them then i would be either looking for a second opinion or raising hell with my own vet. Something isn't right


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I am with everyone else you need to get a second opinion because this is not normal. My dog had the gas problem as Mandy's dad she would pass gas think you would not believe. I feel that if was my dog I would go for a second opinion.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd get another opinion too. The vet should be concerned. Somethings not right.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I think I would be finding another vet as soon as possible. He doesnt sound like the vet is taking care of the problem. That is just not normal to be vomiting bile. Your pup needs to be eating food to get all the nutrition he needs to grow and boiled chicken in water isnt enough. If he is a fast eater then you can slow him down by hand feeding him or putting something in his bowl that causes him to have to eat around. The gas could be caused by all the air he gets in by eating fast and he needs something to break that gas up. Slow him down and hopefully that will help. 

Does he have a condition where he cant eat regular food?


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope you can get to the bottom of this. Maggie was a fast eater. I found a bowl that has several protrusions coming up from the bottom of it, and it has slowed her eating down considerably. She has no other symptoms, thank goodness, except for an occasional smelly fart.


----------

